# Illustrator in InDesign öffnen



## ziriander (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
ich möchte eine Vektor-Grafik von Illustrator CS2 nach Indesign CS2 kopieren. Allerdings geht das nur mit einer begrenzten Zahl Ankerpunkte. Sind es zu viele wird in Indesign automatisch ein EPS erzeugt. Da ich die Daten in Indesign aber weiterverarbeiten möchte brauche ich die Originalpfade. Lässt sich das irgendwie machen? 

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps  
ziriander


----------



## Paraneuros (2. Juli 2008)

wie meinst du über die funktion platzieren?
Oder machst du das ganze einfach über Apfel + c und dann Apfel + C (Strg)

Weil über platzieren (Apfel + D oder halt Strg) sollte das wunderbar funktionieren


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Moin
Bei mir klappt dass komplette Einfügen auch nicht (bei zu vielen Ankerpunkten).
Ich greife dann immer darauf zurück, es händisch Ebene zu Ebene zu kopieren.

mfg


----------



## ziriander (2. Juli 2008)

Das Original liegt leider auf nur einer Ebenen und ist extrem komplex. Sonst mache ich das auch so.


----------



## janoc (2. Juli 2008)

Ich fühle mich bei solchen Gelegenheiten ein wenig bemüßígt den Workflow in Frage zu stellen; InDesign ist nicht dafür gedacht komplexe Grafik-Aufgaben zu bearbeiten.


----------



## ziriander (2. Juli 2008)

@ janoc - betrachte es als Ausnahme. So etwas mache ich sehr selten. Ich hatte noch nie eine so komplexe Illu und leider habe ich von dem Programm überhaupt keine Ahnung. 

@ paraneurus - sowohl mit Apfel + C oder Apfel + D ..... er lädt in diesem Fall immer ein EPS 

Kann man ein EPS frei skalieren so wie Vektorgrafiken auch oder gibt es dann Probleme beim Druck. Und woher weiß ich dass es sich um CMYK oder RGB handelt?


----------



## janoc (2. Juli 2008)

.eps ist grundsätzlich für vektororientierte Grafiken (kann aber auch Pixel-Grafiken enthalten).
Mach deine Grafik in Illustrator, achte dort auf Dokumentenfarbmodus CMYK und speichere sie als .eps; dieses platzierst du dann in InDesign. 
Das .eps mit Vektordaten kannst du ohne Qualitätsverlust beliebig skalieren. Es wird eventuell nur in "schlechter Qualität" als Vorschau von InDesign angezeigt (Performance-Gründe, lässt sich verstellen).


----------



## Paraneuros (2. Juli 2008)

ziriander hat gesagt.:


> @ paraneurus - sowohl mit Apfel + C oder Apfel + D ..... er lädt in diesem Fall immer ein EPS


Okay das wusste ich bisher nicht.
Aber Apfel + D ist immer vorzuziehen wegen der Verknüpfung. Bei Apfel + C ist das ja nicht gegeben...nur am rande mak erwähnt


----------

